# Flatland Fantasy Convention



## Wonko the Sane (Apr 5, 2005)

F.R.A.G. (Flatland Regional Association of Gamers) is hosting our inaugural games convention May 20-22 at the Glencairn Community Centre in Regina, Saskatchewan.

Events include a two-day D&D 3.5 Tournament (with keen prizes), Warhammer & WH40K tournies, M:tG and other card games, board games, and demos galore.

Check the link in my sig for more info.

Thanks


----------



## Ion (Apr 17, 2005)

I get an error when I click the link.


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Apr 24, 2005)

The link seems to work okay for me...  

The link for the (not very pretty) web page is: here 

Also, here's a few pictures of the swords for first place in the D&D tourney:


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Apr 30, 2005)

*_Bump_*


----------



## Wonko the Sane (May 10, 2005)

_*son of bump*_

There's still room for a few teams in the D&D tourney...sign up while there's time!


----------

